# Eheim 2028 vs 2017 and Hydor ETH question



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

2028 - 277GPH; 20W; filter volume approx. 2 Gal; square shape, media baskets & priming button.

2217 - 264GPH; 20W; filter volume approx. 1-1/2 gal; round shape, no media baskets or priming button.

I own both filters & haven't had any issues except for the o-ring leak on 2028 priming button when the filter is shut off.

Both filters use the same tubing on intake/suction hose-16mm or 5/8" and pressure/output hose - 12mm or 1/2".


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

If you had to do it again, which would you choose?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I forgot to add that Eheim rates all their flow rates without media.

The media baskets & the hose disconnects at the top of the filter head are a nice feature on the 2028. But it does cost more than the 2217.

The 2217 requires a media bag to hold loose media and is cheaper to buy.

The 2028 is on my 75G tank with a 2229. The 2217 is on my 220G with the 2260 and two AC500's. If I was to buy another Eheim, I would probably just get the 2260. But I have been reading some good reviews about the Marineland C series canisters and also the UniMax Pro canisters. So at this point your best bet might be to look at some other posts concerning what people are saying about their preferred selections.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

deeda said:


> I forgot to add that Eheim rates all their flow rates without media.


I have always heard the opposite that flow rates are WITH media.

Can anybody confirm?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

deeda said:


> I forgot to add that Eheim rates all their flow rates without media.


That would be incorrect. I have a buddy whom is an Eheim Rep and he states the exact opposite.

I have a 2026 and a 2217. The only difference between the 2028 and the 2026 is an additional media basket. 

I like them both. Would be a tough choice. It would depend on a few things, such as the tank it was going on and the inhabitants of said tank..

They are both about the same when it comes to efficiency. With the baskets that the Pro II series comes with it would make it easier when it comes to doing a complete cleaning.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

The tank will begin as a home for some Bolivian Rams. Once I'm able to setup my 75gal, the filter will probably be transferred over to that.

I currently have a 30gal with a 2215 and AC70 on it.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Either would work fine.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Both filters use the same tubing on intake/suction hose-16mm or 5/8" and pressure/output hose - 12mm or 1/2".[/quote]

Excuse me.

I don't have a 2028,however I do have a 2126,(2026 with a heater),and both the intake and the outflow is the 5/8 hose.The 2026 and the 2028 both use the same pump head so they would be the same.I have also had the leaking problems with this filter and I would never recommend this filter for this reason,but a lot of people have had better luck than me and love them.The 2217 does not have all of the bells and whistles that the Pro 2 series has,but this lack is the strength of the classic filters.The pro 2 series also tend to suffer a flow reduction sooner than the classics.The pro 2 series are better looking filters,but function means much more to me than looks.

Good luck to you!


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Regardless of what the Eheim rep said,the pump output is rated without media.The Classic series do not give the filtered output information on the box,but the pro 2 series does.Example,"2026 pump output 251 GPH"--"Filter circulation 172 GPH".


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I love Eheim threads!!!!


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess... I just want to know which has better flow and will perform better in the long run.

=P


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

2217!!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

lescarpentier said:


> 2217!!


Ditto!


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

Ordered. Thanks.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry about the wrong answer on the 2028 output hose. I keep a filter cheat sheet by the computer & had written down the wrong number.

As far as the stated output of canister filters, I have been unable to get a definitive answer from any manufacturer on whether that applies to just the pump output with no restrictions or with the filter filled with the recommended media in the instructions. I was basing my statement on what I have read on other forums & some examples of what people have determined through their own experimentation with flow rates.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

It appears that almost everybody is overly attached to the fallacy that Eheim filters are all rated with media installed.Facts do not contradict each other,it is our theories that are the source of contradictions.

As I "accurately" stated in an earlier post,the term,"pump output"is exactly what it says.It is the output of the pump "without" media installed.The term "filter circulation",as it implies, is the output of the pump with recommended media installed.Anybody that has ever purchased a pro 2 series filter is provided with this information conveniently on the box.Here is a fine example.

Eheim Professionel II External Filter 2028:

* Aquarium Size: 158 gal
* Pump Output: 277 gph
* Filter Circulation: 198 gph
* Delivery Head: 6`7"
* Filter Volume: 1.9 gal
* Power Consumption: 25 W
* Filter Height: 17.9"
* Weight: 12.5 lbs

Is this clear enough?

The debate regarding whether the geniuses at Eheim,as opposed to all other brands,miraculously measure their pump output with media installed should be terminated once and for all with this thread.I cannot understand who would perpetuate this myth,other than the said geniuses at Eheim.Who cares about the numbers anyway when we should be concerned with the proven performance of Eheim canister filters?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

lescarpentier said:


> Regardless of what the Eheim rep said,the pump output is rated without media.The Classic series do not give the filtered output information on the box,but the pro 2 series does.Example,"2026 pump output 251 GPH"--*"Filter circulation 172 GPH"*.


Like I said, Eheim rates their filters with media. 

I am not aware of any other filter manufacturer that gives you the output rating of their filters when filled with media.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I would actually go with a Eheim Pro II 2128, which has a built in heater. Adding anything inline to a canister filter, will reduce flow. Therefore, an eheim 2217 with a Hydor will have reduced flow.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

lescarpentier, I appreciate your very succinct explanation of filter flow. It was exactly what I thought- pump output rating. Don't get me wrong. I absolutely love all four of my Eheim canister filters & am very pleased with their performance. I was just curious what the difference was as its not stated on all their models. 

It's just one of those questions that comes up every so often and I would like to be able to answer intelligently when answering someone's question.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

It's just one of those questions that comes up every so often and I would like to be able to answer intelligently when answering someone's question.[/quote]
:thumbsup:

For those of you who have been following this thread,and who is concerned about knowing the facts,read this.
http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200008/msg00620.html

If errors of logic exist,if evidence is misinterpreted or distorted,then it is only right that this should be pointed out.


----------



## RAGEo2 (Apr 4, 2007)

This thread is perfect for me. I have a chance to get either the 2028 for 150 or the 2017 for 50. I don't want to dump the 150 for something that from what you guys say is almost as similar with less bells and whistles. Thank You guys.....


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I have thesame dilemma- 2217 or 2028? I've never even seen 2028 but I have 2213 and I like it. How about the media capacity in those two?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I have both a 2217 and 2028. If I were to buy another I'd buy the 2217, less expensive and has more oomph than the 2028. The priming feature and media baskets are not worth the price differential in my opinion.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

imeridian said:


> I have both a 2217 and 2028. If I were to buy another I'd buy the 2217, less expensive and has more oomph than the 2028. The priming feature and media baskets are not worth the price differential in my opinion.


That's what I wanted to read- a refreshing slap in my face for being undecided everytime I read about any filter other than 2217. Thanks Now I have to find a good deal on 2217. I wanted to buy it on drsfostersmith, but I also want a koralia 1 for my 75g and their price for it is too expensive IMO so I have to do more research before I place an order.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

crazie.eddie said:


> I would actually go with a Eheim Pro II 2128, which has a built in heater. Adding anything inline to a canister filter, will reduce flow. Therefore, an eheim 2217 with a Hydor will have reduced flow.


The marine 2126 and 2128 are on clearance at the Drs. They are even cheaper than the freshwater models.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+20024+3617&pcatid=3617


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

It is still $100 more than 2217


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

imeridian said:


> I have both a 2217 and 2028. If I were to buy another I'd buy the 2217, less expensive and has more oomph than the 2028. The priming feature and media baskets are not worth the price differential in my opinion.


I have both the 2026 and a 2217 and I would second this statement. I would definitely go with another 2217.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

marcinsmok said:


> It is still $100 more than 2217


You are right. crazy.eddie is interested in the ones with a heater. I believe that the marine models' heaters are rust resistant, made with stainless steel or something like that.

I have a 2213 and 2028. I believe that I would go with a 2217 as well.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a decent deal on a 2217.


----------



## timelessr1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm surprised no one mentioned head loss either. If an ehiem is rated at 170gph with media lets say...and your adding in 5 feet of head...that will also signficantly reduce the gph flow. 

I personally am running 2 2028's and about to add a Mag 9.5 with a prefilter on it for my 120gal tank. The mag 9.5 is rated at 950gph, but with about 5 feet of head loss, it drops into the 700's


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just jumped on my Ehiem 2217 for $134.99 shipped from BigAls! They almost didn't want to sell it to me for that price, but due to their unclear "Price match policy". The rep told me they will be rewriting it very soon because of me haha.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

speedie408 said:


> Just jumped on my Ehiem 2217 for $134.99 shipped from BigAls! * They almost didn't want to sell it to me for that price, but due to their unclear "Price match policy"*. The rep told me they will be rewriting it very soon because of me haha.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Just jumped on my Ehiem 2217 for $134.99 shipped from BigAls! They almost didn't want to sell it to me for that price, but due to their unclear "Price match policy". The rep told me they will be rewriting it very soon because of me haha.


Nice, being that guy....


What did you price match against, btw?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't want them to have a sour taste in anybody's mouth since they actually price match me so I'm just going to leave it at that. 

Riiz,

I got the original price from Petco.com. They actually have a nice deal going on right now for 10% off + free shipping: total was $146.11 including tax shipped


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Left C said:


> You are right. crazy.eddie is interested in the ones with a heater. I believe that the marine models' heaters are rust resistant, made with stainless steel or something like that.
> 
> I have a 2213 and 2028. I believe that I would go with a 2217 as well.


The model with the heater costs $50 more, that is approximately the price of an in-line hydor. Did you noticed that eheim didn't put any new filter on the market in a while?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Do you remember that a few years ago DrsF&S discontinued anything Eheim and didn't carry their line? Then months or a year later they started carrying their line of products again. That sure was odd.


Eheim Pro II Filters
CD-16059 2026 kit $299.99
CD-16058 2028 kit $349.99
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+10946&pcatid=10946

CD-922105 2126 freshwater w/heater $319.99
CD-922118 2128 freshwater w/heater $379.99	

CD-18678 2126 marine w/heater $329.99 $249.99 
CD-18679 2128 marine w/heater $399.99 $299.99
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+20024+3617&pcatid=3617

The marine 2126 and 2128 w/heaters are $50 cheaper than the 2026 and 2028 w/o heaters.

2126: The marine model is $70 cheaper than the freshwater model.
2128: The marine model is $80 cheaper than the freshwater model.

The marine models are good deals, aren't they?


Eheim has some new models. They have the
ECCO Pro: http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_eccopro.html
Pro 3e USB: http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/prod_e_extfilter_pro3eusb.html


----------



## eht123 (Feb 28, 2008)

timelessr1 said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned head loss either. If an ehiem is rated at 170gph with media lets say...and your adding in 5 feet of head...that will also signficantly reduce the gph flow.
> 
> I personally am running 2 2028's and about to add a Mag 9.5 with a prefilter on it for my 120gal tank. The mag 9.5 is rated at 950gph, but with about 5 feet of head loss, it drops into the 700's


With a typical canister setup, the inlet and outlet are at the same elevation, so there is 0 head. Any flow loss is due to pump inefficiency, media, plumbing, etc.


----------

